# 1. Fliegenfischerausrüstung



## Skunk2000 (27. April 2002)

Hallo Leute!
Bin so vom fliegenfischen faziniert, das ich mir auf jeden Fall eine Ausrüstung anschaffen will!
Im neuesten Blinker auf S.115 kann man ein Abo der zeitschrift &quot;Fliegenfischen&quot; machen für 70€ da ist ne 
Shimano Nexave Rute klasse 5   270m  und ne Rolle aus Kohlenfaser mit Stahlachse (mehr steht da leider nicht) und noch Als Schnur schwimmende Keulenmschnur (WF 5 F) von Cormoran! Alles AFTMA Klasse 5
Ist das gut, bzw. kann mir einer sagen, was ich mir kaufen soll?


----------



## Skunk2000 (27. April 2002)

Nochwas wie ist denn die Diabolo Fly Rute gibts mit Shlangenringen oder mit SIC anfangs und Endring und sonst Schlangenringe! Für was brauch ich denn SIC Ringe bei ner Fliegenrute?


----------



## Lynx (27. April 2002)

Servus Skunk,
für die Erst-Ausrüstung werden Dir wahrscheinlich X - Varianten vorgeschlagen. Die meine würde so aussehen:

5/6er Rute, mittlere Aktion, 8ft
Rolle 4-6, large Arbor(Großkernspule)
Schnur 6 - WF # 6F
50m Backing z.B. Dacron 20lbs.
Du mußt narürlich wissen wo Du angeln möchtest.
Zuerst die Schnur aussuchen,
dann die Rute,
dann die Rolle,
Die Rute sollte immer ausgelastet sein.
also: Rute 5/6 - Schnur 6
Ich bin auch Neuling und vertraue grundsätzlich denen, die das Wasser und mich   kennen.


----------



## Hummer (27. April 2002)

Hallo Skunk,

die Fliegenfischerei hat mich auch gepackt!  :z 

Ich habe kürzlich einen Kurs gemacht und kann nur jedem Anfänger empfehlen, diesen Einstieg zu wählen. Es sei denn, in Deinem persönlichen Umfeld gibt es ein Wurfgenie, das auch die Geduld aufbringt, stundenlang mit Dir zu üben.

Zum Gerät: Der Sic-Ring ist in Ordnung, er wird an dieser Stelle bei den meisten Fliegenruten angewunden. Starke Belastung ist der Grund.

Du solltest als Anfänger darauf achten, daß Deine Rute eine mittlere Aktion hat, also kein Lämmerschwanz ist und auch keine Spitzenaktion hat. Mein Wurflehrer meinte, daß die Ruten großer amerikanischer Hersteller europäischen Ruten in der jeweiligen Preisklasse überlegen seien. Japanische erwähnte er gar nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, daß die Shimano nichts taugt. Ruf doch einfach bei der Blinker-Redaktion an und frag nach der Aktion.

Wenn Du einen Kurs machst, bekommst Du auch Geräteempfehlungen. Vielleicht kannst Du dort auch gebrauchtes Gerät aus dem Kursfundus günstig erwerben. So bin ich zu meiner Rolle gekommen und konnte so für meine neue Rute ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (27. April 2002)

Hmm, habe auf der Anglermesse auf dem Killesberg mit 2000DM Ausrüstung geübt, alle durften so 2min werfen, nur ich ne ganze Stunde! Mir wurde dort schon der Rollwurf und der normale Wurf beigebracht!
Wie meinst du das mit bei Blinker anrufen, kennen die alle Ruten?
Weil dieses Set ist von der Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen!

Was ist eigentlich mit Rollen, mit der drillt man ja nicht, dann tut es doch auch ne 6.99€ Rolle von Zebco, oder?
Mir kommts auf 10gramm mehr gewicht dann auch nicht an!
Das mit dem Backing versteh ich nicht so ganz!
Die Keulenschnur ist glaub ich 27meter? lang, knüpft man dann derhinter noch ne backingschnur dran?
Danke für die antworten


----------



## Skunk2000 (27. April 2002)

Hi nochmal!
auf der Messe war dann auch so ein Stand von Traun River Products, die hatten eine wie ich finde gute Rute für &quot;nur&quot; 50€, War von Scientific Anglers oder wie das heißt, was ich schon ziemlich viel finde, aber als ich dann denen ihren katalog anschaute, wußte ich warum die nur sagte!

Da sind Ruten für 1000€ drin
und rollen auch für 1000€! #c


----------



## Hummer (27. April 2002)

Hallo Skunk,

ruf doch direkt in der Redaktion von Fliegenfischen an und frage dort nach dem Abo-Set. Die Nummer ist 040/38906-129. Ich denke aber, daß es eine Rute mit mittlerer Aktion sein dürfte.

An die Fliegenschnur wird noch Backing gebunden. Falls Du mal einen großen Fisch im Drill hast, brauchst Du mehr als 27 m Schnur und außerdem kringelt die Fliegenschnur nicht so sehr wegen des größeren Durchmessers der Schnurklänge auf der Rolle.

Deshalb solltest Du auch ein wenig mehr für die Rolle ausgeben als 6,99. Stell Dir vor Dein Traumfisch zieht ab und das Billigteil blockiert und fliegt auseinander.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Skunk2000 (27. April 2002)

Was nimmt man den als Backing Schnur?
Und was kostet z.B. die Fly Cor Schnur von Cormoran?
Und wie bindet man ne Fliege, bzw, die monofile an die Keulenschnur?
Sollte ich mir nicht lieber für das gleiche Geld ne Ausrüstung kaufen? Bekomme ich bestimmt was besseres für selbe Geld, oder?


----------



## Skunk2000 (27. April 2002)

hab grade das bei Ebay gefunden!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1824730546

Jetzt fällt mir ein, die Scientific Anglers Rute die mir gezeigt wurde war auch von Rudi Heger


----------



## Mühle (27. April 2002)

Hi Skunk,
als Backing nimmst Du ne 0,40er oder 0,50er Monofile. Auch wenn&acute;s nur ein alter Rest von 50 Metern ist, mach ein Backing drauf! Wenn Du irgendwann den Fisch deines Lebens dran hast, der Dir ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle zieht und Du kein Backing drauf hast, ärgerst Du Dich schwarz.

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Hummer (28. April 2002)

An die Fliegenschnur kommt noch ein Vorfach, meist ein monofiles, welches zur Spitze hin immer dünner wird. Die Fliege knüpfst Du genauso an wie einen Blinker - einfacher Clinch-Knoten genügt.

Wenn Du die Fliegenschnur bei Deinem Händler kaufst, macht der Dir auch das Backing auf die Rolle, verbindet es mit der Fliegenschnur und versieht diese mit einem Loop, in den Du das Vorfach einschlaufen kannst. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, das Vorfach an die Fliegenschnur anzuknoten.
Wenn Du an einem Kurs teilnimmst, wird Dir das alles gezeigt, einschließlich der Knoten, die Du brauchst.

Das ebay-Angebot betrachte ich skeptisch. Warum wird die Marke der Ruten nicht angegeben? Was ist das für eine Rolle? Brauchst Du wirklich die olle Weste? Wer weiß, ob die Fliegen Deinen Anforderungen entsprechen? Wenn &quot;der ganze Spaß 448 € gekostet hat&quot; und alleine Fliegen und Kleinkram 300 € bleibt für die Ruten nicht mehr viel übrig.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2002)

Viele Hersteller bieten Fliegencombos in den verschiedensten &quot;Gewichtsklassen&quot; an.
Gerade für Anfäger finde ich das nicht so schlecht.
denn zuerst muß man mal das Gefühl für die Schwünge bekommen, dazu bracuht man sicher keine &quot;Weltmeisterausrüstung&quot;.
Vor allem kann ein Anfänger die Vorteile einer solchen Auasrüstung noch gar nicht nutzen, hat aber vielleicht dafür Probleme mit evtl. Nachteilen.
Je nach dem Gewässer an dem Du angelst dürfte die Gewichtsklasse 5 oder 6 passen, ich würde auf jeden Fall eine schwimmende Schnur für den Anfang nehmen..
Am Anfang würde ich keine Keule verwenden oder Schußkopf, sondern es mit einer doppelt verjüngten Schnur versuchen, man lernt dabei einen saubereren Wurstil, mit dem später aus Keule oder Schußkopf dann wirklich das optimale rausholen kann.


----------



## fly-martin (28. April 2002)

Hallo

tja das sind eine Menge Fragen - hier versuche ich einige Antworten zu geben:

wichtig ist dass Du versuchst einen Kurs zu machen oder mit einem Fliegenfischer ans Wasser zu gehen bevor Du einkaufst! Man kann dann meistens verschieden Geräte ausprobieren und merkt dann ziemlich schnell, was einem liegt ( weiche Rute, harte Rute ). Frag mal Supporter - wir waren auch schon zusammen werfen.

Manche der erfahrenen Fliegenfischer haben einige überzählige Fliegenausrüstungen im Keller stehen, die Sie nicht mehr benötigen ( mein Keller ist auch ziemlich voll ). Frage einfach mal und manchmal wird auch etwas abgegeben. 

Komplettangebote sind im allgemeinen gar nicht so schlecht, aber man sollte diese wirklich mal in die Hand nehmen. Das Angebot der Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen hört sich ganz ok an, ausserdem gibt es ja die Zeitschrift auch dazu.

Zum Thema Rollen : bei den kleineren Rollen wird meistens nicht mit der Rollenbremse gebremst, sondern mit der Handfläche auf den Spulenrand. Dieses muss vorsichtig geschehen, da in den unteren Schnurklassen ( bis ca Klasse 6 ) mit feinen Vorfachspitzen gefischt wird. Bei den höheren Schnurklassen wird die Bremse immer wichtiger ( wenn ein Boni oder Lachs abrauscht holt man sich ggf. Brandblasen an der Handfläche ), hier heisst es - weg mit den Fingern. Es gibt auch Anti Reverse Rollen , bei denen dreht die Kurbel nicht mit wenn Schnur abgezogen wird - es ist kein Risiko die schnelldrehende Kurbel zu greifen. Diese Rollen sind sehr teuer.

Backing ( Nachschnur ) ist wichtig wenn z.B. ein Fisch richtig Schnur nimmt. Ausserdem Kringelt die Schnur nicht so, wenn die Spule gut gefüllt ist und aussreichend Backing untergespult wird ( sie liegt nicht so eng am Spulenkern). Momentan sind Larg Arbor Rollen sehr populär, diese haben einen sehr grossen Spulenkern. Als Backing verwende ich meistens eine günstige geflochtene Schnur, diese ist billiger als spezielles Backing.

Ich wundere mich auch immer wieder wie teuer manche Geräte sind, aber wenn man diese mal in der Hand hatte weiss man warum. Ich habe mir mal die Rollen von Dream Tackle ( Large Arbor ) intensiv angeschaut und dann bei Brinkhoff die Reddington Rollen - kein Vergleich!! Da merkt man gleich die Unterscheide - Hauptsächlich bei der Bremse war bei Redington erheblich besser, wenn nur nicht der Preis wäre.


----------



## Lynx (28. April 2002)

@Martin, als Backing eine Geflochtene ist absolut falsch (laut Experten und Literatur)  
*Nur eine Monofile*


----------



## Skunk2000 (28. April 2002)

Hi nochmal!
Bei der Auktion bei ebay, für max wieviel € würdet ihr da mitgehen?
Und sind Rosenholzgriffe ein &quot;Qualitätsmerkmal&quot;, so wie Moosgummi oder Naturkork?


----------



## Skunk2000 (28. April 2002)

Mient ihr lohnt es sich im Blinker bei den Kontaktanzeigen bei Gesuche
Suche Fliegenfischerausrütung für Jungangler (14) günstig
oder sowas in der Art?
Also wenn jemand was zu verkaufen hat (nein, keine Drogen :q ) dann bitte sagen!


----------



## hardy (28. April 2002)

@Skunk2000

bei der rute und der rolle ist es nach meiner meinung völlig wurscht, ab das für einen jung- oder sonstwas für einen angler ist. wichtig ist doch erst einmal, wofür das ganze zeug sein soll. willst du auf äsche und forelle, rotferder, hecht oder lachs??
nur danach richtet sich erst einmal die ganze überlegung. geld kommt erst in zweiter linie. mit einer 5-er rute in norge auf lachs mit einer 6,99 euro-rolle zu angeln ist genau so doof, wie mit ´ner zweihänder auf äsche!
also: 
1. erst klären wofür, dann jemand fragen, der mehr als eine rute hat, ob man mal werfen darf. dann ausprobieren, was man für ein `werfertyp`ist (schnell oder englisch), dann kaufen (übrigens sind die èrstausrüstungssets nicht immer murks!)

2. rolle: bei dicken fisch ´ne gute ansonsten, ist die rolle nur zum schnuraufwickeln da, hautsache ist bei `billigen`schnüren eine unterwicklung (backing), damit sie nicht nach einer weile wie die haarstähne von einem engel aussieht! (ich angle schon seit einigen jahren auf forelle und äsche, auch mit streamer auf hecht, aber im backing war ich noch nie!!)

3. schnur: mit ner keule hast du sicher probleme, einen ordentlichen service hinzukriegen, auf meerforelle, wo es um weite geht, funktioniert die sache schon besser. am leichtesten wirft sich eine normale, doppelt verjüngte schnur (DT). ob die nun sinkend oder schwimmend sein soll, ist richtet sich nach deinen gewässer und den methoden und den zielfisch.

am besten ist es aber, einen lehrgang zu besuchen oder mit einem kumpel mitzugehen und es gleich live zu probieren.
auf keinen fall würde ich als anfänger irgendwas ersteigern, was ich vorher nicht in den händen hatte!!!

gruss hardy


----------



## HuchenAlex (28. April 2002)

wieso sollte eigentlich eine Geflochtene als Backing ned in Frage kommen? mir fiele da echt kein triftiger Grund ein...*grübel*..
macht mich mal wer schlau?


----------



## Skunk2000 (28. April 2002)

Also ich will vorwiegend auf Döbel und Forelle fischen!
Der Döbelbestand ist bei uns *sehr* gut!
Forellen gibt es kaum, aber auch die ein oder andere!
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen schnell und englisch?


----------



## fly-martin (28. April 2002)

ich denke das man über das Thema Backing trefflich streiten kann ! 

Das &quot;normale&quot; Backing, was einem verkauft wird ist ebenfalls geflochten ( ich mache Schlaufen für Vorfächer daraus - sogenannte Loops )


----------



## Mühle (28. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,
das mit dem Backing halte ich für unwesentlich. Ob geflochtene oder moniofle ist schließlich in nahezu 100 % egal. Solange nämlich, bis der Fisch des Lebens im Drill das Heft in die Hand nimmt.
Dann nämlich wird es eher auf die Knotenverbindungen als auf die Dehnung des Backings ankommen.
Aus 2 Gründen plädiere ich dennoch für ein monofiles Backing:
1. Da das Backing auch als &quot;Füllmaterial&quot; auf der Rollenspule dient, muß man ja nicht noch extra dünne Geflochtene nehmen.
2. Da die Dehnung beim Backing unwesentlich ist, kann man ruhig auf die preisgünstigere Monofile zurückgreifen.

Ich schließe mit dem Wunsch, daß ihr alle mal Euer Backing in Aktion erleben möchtet!

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## hardy (29. April 2002)

@ skunk2000
der unterschied ist in der bewegung der rute zu suchen, die alten engländer schlafen beim werfen fast ein, weil die in der regel eine rute weich wie ein lämmerschwanz bewegen. das bedingt dann so einen `verschlafenen` wurfstiel. 
für döbel recht eine 5-er rute allemal, als schnur würde ich  eine dt-5-f nehmen. wenn du es mit streamern versuchen möchtest, wirst du um eine sinkende schnur nicht herumkommen.
@ alle
wie das backing beschaffen ist, ist doch wurscht, haupsache der knoten passt ordentlich durch die ringe. (ordentlich mit bindeseide abwickeln tut doch eh keiner mehr, oder?)
mir ist es bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen bis in das backing `drillen zu dürfen´.

gruss hardy


----------

